# Vehicle pole holders?



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I noticed my buddy was using a ski rack to secure his fishing poles on the roof of his SUV and thought it was a good idea. Made me what others were using to secure their poles to keep them safe. Let's see what you got! I myself just put them in the vehicle last when packing to avoid placing anything on top of them but would like to install something to hold them.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

UV rays are a little hard on fishing line, plus I'd be concerned about debris and rain. I have an Outback so the reel side goes just inside the hatch and the poles extend to just behind my head.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

along the river road I have some magnetic racks that I put the " rods" in (0:. But never traveling at a higher rate of speed. My luck the worlds largest Cicada would he the tip and snap it off.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I keep thinking of trying to install a gun rack on one of the side rear windows of my Jeep Cherokee to try. I would use some velcro strips or something to secure them in the hangers.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Here are a couple


----------

